# First Closet Grow



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 10, 2006)

A little bit about my setup, closet space is 3x12 and i'm using a 250 watt MH balast. For exhaust i'm using a Hydrofarm 180 cfm fan attached to top of light as well as a 13 inch fan to help move air around inside closet. This is a soil grow (as you can see) with light on a 24 hour cycle. For the most part light remains about 12 inches away from the light. Temps range from 80-85 degrees, and humidity is 40-50%. Feel free to give any advice or feedback, I will update this as I go, sit back--grab one of thoes "you know what's" and enjoy. 


From the beginning I was caught kinda off gaurd as to all what I would need to complete the grow up to my standards. Up untill week 3 I had ph issues with my soil and not checking the h2o that I was using, it stayed about 7.5-8.0. I HIGHLY recommend a digital ph pen its a must have imo...

1. Day 21
2. Day 24
3. Day 25
4. Day 27


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 10, 2006)

Growth was stunted and after ph level was fixed she began to grow nicely. The new growth then started to turn a light lime color, a change from the lower leafs, researched and was starting to loog like a mag defiency. After watering with 1 tbps epsom salt to a gallon of spring water the leafs again started to get back to normal. I did use pure blend pro veg formula but was not sure if that helped any or not to be honest.



1. Day 30
2. Day 32
3. Day 35
4. Day 40


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 10, 2006)

Since I was not to happy with the prior nutes I decided to go a different route. I went with foxfarm and got their Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, and Big Bloom formulas. I started to flower on day 42 she was 1 foot 5 inches tall, and using a 230 watt hps conversion bulb. I started off at half recommended nute strength and during the first week she had a growth spurt of approx six inches. We finished out day 50 at 2 feet 2 inches tall.



1. Day 46
2. Day 50
3. Day 50


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 10, 2006)

The buds are now starting to form, still growing like a weed   at 2 feet 10 inches tall this is day 12 flowering. You can start to smell the aroma of the bud so I added a can-carbon filter to the exhaust fan. I am very happy with the results so far....

1. Day 54
2. Day 54
3. Day 54
4. Day 54


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 10, 2006)

Great looking crop man! What day are you on right now?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 10, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Great looking crop man! What day are you on right now?


Thoes last pics were as of 45 min ago. This forum as taught me just about all I have learned so far....my bud is your bud.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 10, 2006)

wow. Nice journal, very neat and clean. Great pics , nice lil set up in there. What stran is that?


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

great crop man


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 10, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> wow. Nice journal, very neat and clean. Great pics , nice lil set up in there. What stran is that?


 
Thanks for the compliments, I was told Northern Lights #11, or a strain called Flo. I do not know which one.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2006)

*looking good Dr. GreenThumb. keep up the good work and you will be smoking in no time.*


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 19, 2006)

The color of the larger fan leafs are turning to a more lime color again, so I do not think I have completely won the magnesium battle yet. Luckly the smaller sets of leafs where the buds have formed are fine at this point.

Day 63 of grow, and day 22 flowering.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2006)

whats up DOC. your lady is looking great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i see you have been taking good care of her. she is filling in very nice. who says big isn't beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep those pics coming. i love to see great progress.


----------



## Slowhand (Mar 19, 2006)

Looking very nice keep up the good work.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow dude, that is lookin good.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 19, 2006)

Bravo! Bravo!

I love that traditional look of a plant that has been allowed a natural shape. The Kola is going to be sweet!

Great job man!!!!

Very healthy looking plant.

PARTY AT DOCS HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Insane (Mar 19, 2006)

Very good lookin plant ya got there Dr. Green!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone, seems like the plant really likes the fox farm nutrients she is about 3 feet 3 inches tall, and I counted approx 25 bud sites. I'm just lookin to get through the grow, get the feel for what I'm doing and hope to have some good smoke for all my hard work. I'm trying not to get to excited as I dont know what the yeild is going to be...


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 19, 2006)

Green Thumb looks good i like your grow journal you got pics posted for us all the way through the grow!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 22, 2006)

Day 66 of grow, day 25 flowering.
I wanted to get a shot of the fan leafs, the oldest ones have been fading and soon I anticipate them dying. I have realized that my grow container is defently to small as I will upgrade to 5gal buckets in the future. The kola is filling in nicely as are the rest of the buds. Watering schedule has stayed about every 3-4 maybee 5 days. Using fox farm nutes with every other watering.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

whats up Doc. i like saying that. damn she is looking great. are you using any fox farm big bloom for the buds? i cant wait to see her when she really starts to fill out. i can tell shes gonna be a big one.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 22, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> whats up Doc. i like saying that. damn she is looking great. are you using any fox farm big bloom for the buds? i cant wait to see her when she really starts to fill out. i can tell shes gonna be a big one.


 
Yes, I am using a mixture of Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom, and Grow Big all from Fox Farm. However I am using the recommended dosage from their feeding schedule, NOT what is on the back of the bottle. I dont know what is better but I did not want nute burn.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

yup. since i use MG soil i only put 1/2 tsp per gallon instead of 4 tlb per gallon. my last grow i gave them the 4 tlb per gallon and it burnt the hell out of them. i guess you learn from your mistakes. im gonna use a new soil my next grow and get away from the MG. keep up the great work and keep those pics coming.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 22, 2006)

So grunt what soil are you going to pick up? Make it yourself? Since I am happy with the nutes I think i'm going with the ocean/forrest soil mix on my next grow. I was thinking that the instructions on the jug were a little strong and I did not want to push my luck, glad I did.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

my next grow the mix will be:

one part perlite
one part coconut coir
one part fox farm ocean forest soil
i'm using the fox farm soil because it contains fish, crab, and shrimp meal, and lots of worm castings.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Dr Greenthumb, very nice...I'm doing "flo" also yours look just like mine.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 23, 2006)

Dr. Greenthumb: PHD in cannabisology. BA in bong and pipe fundamentals, and doctarate in the advanced study of being stoned.  
Lookin great dude. beautiful cola.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 23, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Dr Greenthumb, very nice...I'm doing "flo" also yours look just like mine.


Thanks greedaygirl for the info, looked over your grow and defently look simular.



			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Dr. Greenthumb: PHD in cannabisology. BA in bong and pipe fundamentals, and doctarate in the advanced study of being stoned.
> Lookin great dude. beautiful cola.


Edit Sig:


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 28, 2006)

Figured a update is needed, I have made no changes to the grow. Still watering every 3-4 days and ferts with every other watering. As of couple days ago I started to notice the the cola's leafs are starting to turn a more light green and some necrosis has started as you can see on the last pics. I'm not sure if its a mag issue still (the leafs do have a curl on the tips), heat issue(stays 80-84 day/70-75night), or nute burn. Any suggestions..??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2006)

how far away are you from harvest Doc?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 28, 2006)

Flowering day 31.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2006)

well after some research i can say you have some kind of nute problem. it almost looks like a magnesium deficiency by what i was reading and looking at. i would see if i could get Mutt, Hick or Stoney Buds opinion on this.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 28, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> it almost looks like a magnesium deficiency by what i was reading and looking at.


 
I think you are correct.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2006)

hey Doc. i would see what a few of the other guys or gals think. i don't want you to do anything that will do further harm to your ladies. if you want i can throw a link your way showing you all the deficiency's.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 28, 2006)

At this stage of growth PH check is def. in order. gotta see if the plants by-product (salt) or excess nutes has built up in the soil. A flush may be in order. woulda been better if you coulda held off another two weeks, but need that PH checked before diagnosing.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 28, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> At this stage of growth PH check is def. in order. gotta see if the plants by-product (salt) or excess nutes has built up in the soil. A flush may be in order. woulda been better if you coulda held off another two weeks, but need that PH checked before diagnosing.


 
Will get some distilled h2o, and let you know. What ratio of water to soil do I use?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> Will get some distilled h2o, and let you know. What ratio of water to soil do I use?


whats up Doc. for every gallon of soil you use 2 gallons of water. so if you have a 3 gallon pot you use 6 gallons of water.


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> whats up Doc. for every gallon of soil you use 2 gallons of water. so if you have a 3 gallon pot you use 6 gallons of water.



"for flushing your medium"...^

check your ph by running enough water through the pot to catch some runoff, let us know what it is running out the bottom.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2006)

I tried two different methods.
1. 1/2 cup soil from pot with 1 full cup distilled water left sitting for 30 min- ph 6.6-6.7
2. Ran distilled water through soil caught runoff- same as above.

So what do we think now?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 30, 2006)

I watered yesterday, used 1/2 gallon of water with 1 tablespoon epsom. Today the larger fan leafs are returning back to a darker green. On a sad note we lost most of the leaf tips on the cola, I trimmed the dead off and we will push on....will post up pics later of the damage..


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Mar 30, 2006)

Its alrite man...  your buds are looking great dont worry about shit.. the epson salt will do its trick.. im amazed at your results at only 31 days too! those buds are gunna be soo dank! i wanna see how much bud u get.... how much did urMH cost and where did u get it from??


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 30, 2006)

ReaferCheifer26 said:
			
		

> Its alrite man... your buds are looking great dont worry about shit.. the epson salt will do its trick.. im amazed at your results at only 31 days too! those buds are gunna be soo dank! i wanna see how much bud u get.... how much did urMH cost and where did u get it from??


 
Thanks Reafer, I picked up the light locally at a hydro shop. I try to leave a paperless trail to my purchases. Oh and I paid way to much...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Apr 11, 2006)

Lady of the house snuck in and took a shot. Will update later tonight.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 11, 2006)

crap thats a big cola    nice stuff


----------



## Insane (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice looking buds, well done!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Apr 11, 2006)

I am barly able to get my fingers around the cola, its going to be huge. I have noticed some of the pistils starting to change amber and according to the strain should not take long to complete. We are on day 45 flowering so still have some time to go. The smell even using a large scrubber is unbelieveable. I do think that I would had a better turnout with a 450w balast and larger container but we live and learn. I will get better pics posted soon as I can.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are some more...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

shes such a big attractive beast     awesome shots


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 13, 2006)

*Whats up Doc. I see your lady is still kicking ass. She is beautiful. Great job. *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Apr 15, 2006)

Up close and personal...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 15, 2006)

amazing looking bud!   do you happen to have a pet?? is that a cat hair i see??   we have three cats here...and man those pet hairs get EVERYWHERE in the bud...just from coming off my clothes


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Apr 15, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> amazing looking bud!  do you happen to have a pet?? is that a cat hair i see??  we have three cats here...and man those pet hairs get EVERYWHERE in the bud...just from coming off my clothes


 
Yup there is some cat hair, he likes to go in there and give her some "Kitty Karma"


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Apr 17, 2006)

Here are a few more.... The trichomes are exploding all over the place.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 17, 2006)

NICE pics....i can almost smell the bud


----------



## Mutt (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow Doc, can't wait to get the smoke report.


----------



## Grannie420 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey Doc, I also switched over to Fox Farm products and noticed a difference in growth and color with in a few days. Some day I will get some pics posted. Anyway good grow!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 18, 2006)

*Whats up Doc. That was a very nice show if i do say so myself. Keep up the great work. *


----------



## halftoke (Apr 18, 2006)

ZOUNDS! YOIKS! GAZOOKS, EVEN!! mein gott, if'n mine grew like that I'd hafta go buy a bigger hat...keep it up doc, that's just incredible.

Marijuana as art. Pics of that need to go in yer scapbook.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Apr 19, 2006)

In the last couple days, they have put on some weight. I needed to stake up the lower buds, they were getting to heavy.. Cant wait to give a smoke report. I'm going to flower for another week or so and then comes the chop.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Apr 20, 2006)

Well 2 days ago I took a bud off one of the lower stems....left it in the grow room for a couple days in a small paper bag. Was not completely dry but I could not take it anymore   so I had to smoke it. All I can say....is DAMN!!!!!!!!
Was not expecting such a mellow high....Cant wait to cure it the correct way, and get my hands on that cola. I will get some more pics up in a few days.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (May 25, 2006)

Just got back from overseas work  ....was lookin through some pics thought I would show one. Sorry I left everyone hangin, will get mors pics up over next few weeks...


----------



## Witness (May 25, 2006)

looks tasty, yumyum..


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 25, 2006)

awesome cola shot    great job


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2006)

*Holy crap dude now that's a bud. all i can say is ya did a great job on the grow. *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 1, 2006)

She yielded right @ 3.5 oz dried bud.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 1, 2006)

those nugs look mighty tasety    awesome job


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 2, 2006)

wwooaaahhh i never saw this thread...
 very nice job!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 2, 2006)

*Whats up Doc. Damn that's a nice harvest man. Be sure to give us a smoke report once she is cured. Damn them buds look delicious.  *


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 20, 2007)

whatever happened to this? how was it? worth the hard work? hahaha


----------



## Draston (Apr 21, 2007)

hmmm home grown at current prices in my home town would be 70 on the quater oz so at that thats 280 dollars on the oz so at 3.5 oz thats 980 dollars worth the weed right there. Now of course people are going to give you a deal the more you buy but whatever...


980 dollars worth the weed to smoke? Def.... worth it.

Even if he put 200 dollars into growing that one plant it was worth it.


----------



## Dada (Apr 21, 2007)

I know this forum is not about the commercial aspects of growing, and I grow just for myself. But I will say that those prices would be REALLY low for my area. An eighth of high-quality dro or soil-grown would be at least $65 and if it is extremely kick-a$$, it could easily go to $75. Around here, the normal imported stuff is seen as much inferior to homegrown dro or soil.


----------



## JandZ (Apr 23, 2007)

yah where im at youd get atleast 60$ for some dank like that..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 23, 2007)

Dada said:
			
		

> I know this forum is not about the commercial aspects of growing,


 
Thanks Dada. You're right. We don't discuss ANYTHING that has to do with selling marijuana here on this site.


----------



## flipmode (Apr 23, 2007)

we smoke it not sell it ur bisness is ur bisness no asking people for weed we teach u how to grow it .well said b grunt


----------

